# The different types of tren



## Livebig14 (Oct 10, 2011)

Found this on the net. Interesting breakdown of the compound.
I have been reading about Tren and have found wide spread confusion about it mainly because when one writes "Tren," s/he could be referring to at least 5 different compounds:

1. Trenbolone Acetate--injectable version 
2. Trenbolone Acetate--pellet form 
3. Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate 
4. Trenbolone Hexahydrobencylcarbonate
5. Trenbolone Enanthate

The many names of tren have confused many people. I've seen VETs and MODs and MEMBERs of several boards (not just this one) equate one tren compound with another, not knowing that one is actually not equivalent to the other. One common mistake I see is calling Trenbolone Hexahydrobencylcarbonate "Tren Enanthate." They are similar, but not the same (see below). I also have seen people refer to Tren Acetate as Parabolan--wrong!

So, let's clear this up.

The following is a brief summary of the main differences of each that I have created in order to clear up my own confusion on tren and hopefully help others here in the process. It is not meant to provide a detailed description of Tren activity in the body.

1. Trenbolone Acetate--injectable version (Finaject and Finajet)
This is correctly referred to as "Fina." Finaject is the acetate form of trenbolone. It was produced in a short acting ester (acetate), so its effect lasts only a short time and frequent administration is necessary. Finaject was an injectable steroid of veterinary medicine, which was extremely popular in bodybuilding and powerlifting during the 1980's. The injectible Trenbolone Acetate called Finaject is no longer produced.

(Refer to the end of this post for a discussion of Esters)

2. Trenbolone Acetate--pellet form (Finaplix)
Finaplix was a veterinary cattle implant, which contained the potent androgenic steroid Trenbolone Acetate. Once Finaject and Finajet were nolonger manufactured, bodybuilders began using Finaplix to make topical or injectible versions of Trenbolone Acetate.

Today, cattle implants have become designer products with varied doses and combinations of estrogenic and/or androgenic (trenbolone) agents. So, the process of converting cattle implants to useful versions of trenbolone acetate has become more dificult since one must separate the trenbolone from the other additives present in the cattle implants before using it.

3. Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate (called Parabolan by Bill Roberts)
Parabolan contains a much different ester than Finaject and Finajet, called Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate . This ester extends the activity of trenbolone for more than two weeks, a more suitable design for human use.

The amount of trenbolone in 76 mg of Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate is equivalent to the amount of trenbolone in only 58 mg of Trenbolone Acetate. The acetate is a little more potent, more effective per milligram, because the acetate ester is lighter than the cyclohexylmethylcarbonate ester; therefore a higher percentage of the weight of Trenbolone Acetate is trenbolone. A similar comparison also can be made with the other long lasting esters of trenbolone: enanthate and hexahydrobenzylcarbonate.

The muscle building properties of Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate are the same as Trenbolone Acetate (Finaject or Finajet) except for the longer half-life.

Although it is very similar, this compound is NOT the same as Trenbolone Enanthate. The only difference in these compounds is the esters (see ester definitions below), which all act almost identically (long lasting esters).

4. Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate (called Parabolan on this board and some others)
NOTE: At the time of this post this compound name was spelled wrong (hexahydrobencylcarbonate) in the steroid profiles. The correct spelling is listed above.
Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate and Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate are exatly the same substances. Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester is just another name for cyclohexylmethylcarbonate ester.

5. Trenbolone Enanthate
Although it is very similar, this compound is NOT the same as Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate (Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate) . The only difference in these compounds is the esters (see ester definitions below).


THE DIFFERNCE BETWEEN THE ESTERS

The most important difference between the esters is wheter it is a short acting ester or a long lasting ester. The next most important difference is the weight of the ester. As mentioned under the Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate section (above), the relative potency of each ester of trenbolone is parially dependent on the weight of its ester.

The main difference between different esters is simply the number of carbon atoms in the ester. Propionate has three carbons, acetate has two, isobutyrate has four, enanthate has seven, cypionate has eight, and decanoate has ten. More unusual esters, such as cyclohexylmethylcarbonate (used in Parabolan) has eight carbons and one more oxygen than the above esters making it the heaviest.

Therefore, the esters of trenbolone in order of potency when compared miligram to miligram (from most potent to least):
1. Tren Acetate
2. Tren Enanthate
3. Tren Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate (Tren Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate)

The differences in potency caused by the esters are negligible. So, you should base your choice of Tren on how frequently you plan to inject, how much you trust your supplier, and how much you trust the brand of tren you purchase.

If you are concerned about the possible side effects of tren, and don't mind frequent injections, then consider using Trenbolone Acetate. If bad side effects manifest, Tren Acetate will quickly leave your body after the last injection due to the short acting ester (acetate); and your body will be able to begin to recover quickly. On the contrary, your recovery from bad side effects won't begin until 2 weeks after the last injection of a long lasting ester of tren because a long lasting ester of tren will stay active in your body for more than two weeks after your last injection--continuing to contribute to the bad side effects.


----------



## vannesb (Oct 10, 2011)

nice info bro!


----------



## TwisT (Oct 10, 2011)

The good old negma tren hex


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2011)

Do not forget Metribolone (Methyl tren)

*Metribolone (methyltrienolone)


Androgenic* 6,000-7,000 
*Anabolic* 12,000-30,000 
*Standard* Methyltestosterone (oral) 
*Chemical Names* 17alpha-methyl-17betahydroxyestra-4,9,11-triene-3-one 17alpha-methyl-trenbolone 
*Estrogenic Activity* none 
*Progestational Activity* no data available 

*Description*: 

Methyltrienolone is one of the strongest oral anabolic steroids ever produced. This agent is a derivative of trenbolone (trienolone), which has been c-17 alpha alkylated to allow for oral administration.This modification has created a steroid that is significantly stronger than its non-methylated cousin. Its potency has been measured to be anywhere from 120-300 times greater than that of methyltestosterone, with greater dissociation between anabolic and androgenic effects.625 626 Milligram for milligram methyltrienolone is a more active steroid than any agent sold on the commercial market, requiring doses as little as .5-1 milligram per day to notice a strong anabolic effect. Its potency is only matched by its relative toxicity, however, which has limited its modern use to that of laboratory research only.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks captain.  Will rep when I get home

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HH25 (Oct 11, 2011)

Way to break it down brother!!!!


----------

